# Vieraugen Input needed: Sportbrille mit Sehstärke



## RISE (11. November 2020)

Ich heute mal mit einem Thema, das gar nicht unbedingt gravelspezifisch ist, aber evtl. hier den ein oder anderen auch betrifft. 
Vor einigen Jahren hat mir Mutter Natur im Rahmen ihrer vielfältigen Möglichkeiten einen üblen Streich gespielt und meine Sehkraft verringert. Bis zum Frühjahr ging das auch, seitdem trage ich eine Brille. Laut meines Chefs und den zwei schönsten Kolleginnen komplettiert das nicht nur meine intellektuelle Gesamterscheinung, sondern sieht auch noch besser aus als vorher. 

Bisher habe ich nur eine "normale" Brille und eine Sonnenbrille in Sehstärke, die je nach Lichtverhältnissen bisher auch zum Radfahren genommen wurde. Neben einer Zweitbrille würde ich mittelfristig gerne eine Radsportbrille anschaffen und zwar am liebsten mit selbsttönenden Gläsern, um sie in allen graveltypischen Situationen fahren zu können.  

Problematisch wird es schon bei der Auswahl des Gestells. Mit einem sehr schmalen Kopf war schon die Auswahl der normalen Brille nicht so einfach, denn die meisten Gestelle waren insgesamt oder am Mittelsteg zu breit. Die meisten Radsportbrillen scheiden daher wahrscheinlich schon mal aus. Optisch gäbe es evtl. ein, zwei, die mir gefallen könnten und mit denen ich vielleicht nicht aussehe wie ein riesiges Insekt. Die Auswahl bei meiner großen Optikerkette, die nach dem griechischen Gott des Lichts benannt ist, war diesbezüglich gleich Null. Die vermutlich beste Lösung könnten auch Kontaktlinsen sein, mit denen ich noch gar keine Erfahrung hab und auch nicht so scharf drauf bin. Die Option lasse ich mir jedoch offen. 

Wie handhabt ihr das? Habt ihr extra Brillen zum Radfahren? Gibt es Empfehlungen für schmale Gestelle? Besondere Anforderungen gibt es sonst nicht, es wird eine Fernbrille, bei der noch eine Hornhautverkrümmung ausgeglichen werden muss.


----------



## MichaV4 (11. November 2020)

Ich bin mit der Uvex Rxd 4004 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (11. November 2020)

Hab ne Swiss Eye Iconic 2.0 Brille mit Clip und nutze nur die rötlichen Gläser. Bin nicht sonderlich empfindlich gegen Sonne.


----------



## systemgewicht (11. November 2020)

Ich habe Kontaktlinsen. Das sind heute unkomplizierte 1-Tages-Linsen. Dann geht jedes Gestell, auch ganz große. Ich habe so viele Sportbrillen, wenn ich die alle umrüsten wollte...


----------



## juser7 (11. November 2020)

Ahoi und willkommen um Club der Beeinträchtigen, 
äh, 
Intellektuellen. 

Die gute Nachricht: Du hast nicht viel Auswahl. Die schlechte Nachricht: Die geringe Auswahl ist teuer. 

Wenn man nicht unter einem Beta-Körper leidet oder super schnell fährt (ich versuche gerade noch herauszufinden, ob mein Tacho ggf. defekt ist) und dementsprechend Zugempfindlich ist (tränende Augen bei Fahrtwind) würde ich, sofern ich es mir aussuchen könnte, so lange wie möglich mit einer normalen Sonnenbrille (Kunststoffgläser!) fahren. 

Bei mir wurde es am Ende eine Adidas Zonyk Aero Midcut (+ viele andere Wörter) mit den Vario-Gläsern und einem Einsatz für Sehbehinderte. 
Vorteil: Es gibt zwei verschiedene Größen und austauschbare Nasenstege. Als Eierkopf mit Anti-Aerodynamischen Ohren habe ich L gewählt, weil oversized gerade auch angesagt ist. 
Für dich dann entweder S, passend zum Schädel, oder L, falls du auch zu diesem Club der Auserwählten gehören möchtest. 

Adidas selbst führt die Brille nicht mehr. Der Produzent verkauft diese nun unter einem anderen Namen: https://www.evileye.com/de/de/home


----------



## Michel-ST (11. November 2020)

Adidas Evileye kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. 
Fliege und bike ich seit Jahren mit, es gibt Stärkeeinsätze zum einclipsen.

Hier ein Bericht dazu


----------



## uschibert (11. November 2020)

Ich nutze die Rudy Project Fotonyk mit dem RX Clip-on. Hab auch Hornhautkrümmung. Laut dem Optiker ist diese Kombination eigentlich aufgrund der Neigung der beiden Gläser zueinander nicht optimal zur Korrektur von Hornhautkrümmung geeignet, aber ich komme mit klar.


----------



## Micha0707 (12. November 2020)

Ich nutze diese Ekoi.





						Brille EKOI SPORT OPTICAL - EKOI
					

Brille EKOI SPORT OPTICAL entdecke den Ekoi Shop, Liste der ausgewählten Produkte




					www.ekoi.com
				




Einmal mit Gleitsicht- und getönten Gläsern und einmal mit einfachen Gläsern.


----------



## BenMT (12. November 2020)

Bei Oakley Brillen kann das Glas passend zur Sehstärke geschliffen werden.


----------



## flowforfun (12. November 2020)

Fahre eigentlich immer mit meiner normalen Brille, ist halt Mist im Sommer, aber hab nichts anderes was passt, danke für die vielen Tipps hier. Adidas mit Scheiben zum einclipsen hab ich mir mal ein Angebot vom Optiker machen lassen. >>700 Euro.....ohne Worte. Kontaktlinsen wollen nicht so richtig funktionieren, hab schon alles versucht.


----------



## komamati-san (12. November 2020)

Das ganze Leid der anderen lässt sich hier ablesen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radbrille-mit-dioptrien.593423/

Mein Fazit nach 15 Jahren und auch schmaler Kopfform:
Adidas Evileye mit Clip ist Mist, wenn's regnet oder dampfig ist, die Innenseite wo Scheibe auf Scheibe kriegst Du nie Sauber.
Selbsttönende Scheiben mit Dioptrien ist Super, aber teuer. Wenn Du auf die 50 zugehst, lass es, in dem Alter verschlechtert sich das Augenlicht nochmal rapide.
Zur Zeit fahr ich die Rudy Project mit FlipGläsern zum Hochklappen. Da sind dann die optischen Gläser mit 200€ nicht zu teuer.
Wie ich damit aussehe ist mir wurscht, bin ja meist im Wald und nicht auf dem Boulevard..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. November 2020)

Boah, danke für die Antworten. Das Unterfangen ist also ungefähr so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe - nicht unkompliziert und wahrscheinlich teuer.  Aber es hilft ja nichts, ordentlich sehen muss ich irgendwie. 

EvilEye war mir schon vorher ein Begriff, da gibts auch einige ganz interessante Modelle und offenbar gehts auch ohne den Clip mit teurer Direktverglasung. Leider habe ich nirgendwo Anhaltspunkte über die genauen Größenmaße gefunden. Auf jeden Fall bin ich aber schon etwas schlauer als vorher.


----------



## flowforfun (12. November 2020)

Ich habe mal -zum Pendeln- über einen Helm mit Visier nachgedacht (ggf. getönt zum wechseln oder so) aber irgendwie noch nichts gescheites gefunden.


----------



## nils_cyclist (12. November 2020)

Ich bin auch schon lange an dem Thema "dran" und habe schon einiges ausprobiert. Bei mir waren Wechselgläser immer ein Muss, da ich mir nicht mehrere Brillen anschaffen wollte...

1. Shimano Brille (keine Ahnung was für ein Modell) mit Wechselscheiben und Clip
Im Grunde super, meine Brüder sind die gleiche Brille ohne Clip gefahren und waren ebenfalls zufrieden. Problematisch ist wie immer der Clip, bei schlechtem Wetter beschlägt dieser regelmäßig und dann ist Feierabend.

2. SwissEye Concept M Re+
Link: https://swisseye.com/de/produktkatalog/alle-produkte/verglasbare-sportbrillen/concept-m-re/
Die Brille ist direkt verglast und man kann per Magnet davor eine Wechselscheibe anclippen. Der Magnet hält super, ich hatte in knapp 5 Jahren nie das Wechselglas aus irgend einem Grund verloren. Optisch kann die Brille natürlich nicht mit stylischen Modellen von Oakley oder 100% mithalten, aber das war mir persönlich egal.
Preislich fand ich diese Lösung auch in Ordnung. Bei Fielmann habe ich die Brille mit Gläsern in Sehstärke für knapp über 200 EUR bekommen.

3. und aktuelle Lösung: Monats-Kontaktlinsen
Ich hatte Kontaktlinsen bereits früher einmal ausprobiert, hatte aber echt Probleme mit dem "ins Auge fassen". Nachdem mir ein netter Optiker bei Apollo den einen oder anderen Trick verraten hat, bin ich aber in der Hinsicht geheilt. Ich habe dann erst einmal die vor Ort getesteten Monatslinsen aufgetragen und dann direkt einen Jahresvorrat angelegt ;-) Geplant war es die Linsen nur beim Biken zu tragen, inzwischen nutze ich sie aber permanent.
Zu den Linsen kann ich nun jede beliebige Brille tragen, weiterhin mit Wechselgläsern wie vorher. Da ich von der Qualität der SwissEye aus 2. aber begeistert war, bin ich bei der Marke geblieben und trage nun eine SwissEye Novena S und bin mit dieser Lösung hoffentlich auch langfristig zu versorgt.


----------



## systemgewicht (12. November 2020)

RISE schrieb:


> Das Unterfangen ist also ungefähr so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe - nicht unkompliziert und wahrscheinlich teuer


Es gibt eben auch Sportsonnenbrillen mit so tollen Verglasungen (Stichworte: Prizm, Polarized, Prizm-Polarized(*), Verspiegelt, Lüftungsöffnungen im Glas, Vario, Wechselgläser, Großflächengläser...) die du vom Optiker gar nicht kriegen kannst.

*(Meine Lieblingsbrille)

UInd daher bin ich eben auf Kontaktlinsen umgestiegen (allerdings schon vor Jahren).


----------



## Deleted 548075 (12. November 2020)

Julbo bietet sowohl Sportbrillen mit Stärken  (schweineteuer) also auch eine Clip-Lösung an: https://www.julbo.com/de_ch/rx-sportsonnenbrille. Ich finde die Julbo Rush ganz cool. Mit den polarisierten Gläsern wäre man dann bei 150 Euro für die Brille und ca. 150 Euro für den Clip mit Stärken.


----------



## jkmed (12. November 2020)

juser7 schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht: Du hast nicht viel Auswahl. Die schlechte Nachricht: Die geringe Auswahl ist teuer.


Also mein örtlicher Optiker hat mir gesagt, er kann so ziemlich alle Sonnenbrillen mit optischen Gläsern bestücken...kostet halt...je nach Ausstattung 800-100€ wobei das Gestell dabei der günstigere Part wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMT (12. November 2020)

Ich habe mir meine Sonnenbrille mit optischen Gläsern versehen lassen. Die Brille hat komplett €450 gekostet, wobei €100 für das Gestell waren. Die Gläser sind mit Verlauf, das wird nicht die günstigste Variante sein.


----------



## arno¹ (12. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass es aktuell ein anderes Thema gleicher Richtung gibt, dass auch so lebendig ist wie dieses hier.

Das hängt da unter "Kleidung" was auch irgendwie genauso unpassend ist wie unter "Gravel und CX".

Wo könnte es einen guten Platz geben, diese Themen zusammenzuführen, habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke,
Arno






						Bikebrille mit Sehstärke - Kosten?
					

Meine Freundin biket seit etwa einem Jahr, bisher mit Kontaktlinsen. Ist allerdings störend beim fangen, sagt sie.  Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, ihr zu Weihnachten eine Brille mit Sehstärke zu schenken.  Kann mir jemand sagen, was so eine Brille in etwa kostet (Brille mit Gläsern, also...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. November 2020)

Noch mein Senf: ich fahre seit Jahren eine Brille von Sziols spazieren. Es gibt ein Plagiat namens Wenger,- die Gestelle, Clips und Scheiben (auch photochromatisch) sind untereinander kompatibel. Alle Teile sind einzeln austauschbar und mit Komplett 400.- Steinen fand ich die Anschaffung, direkt beim Optiker incl. Dioptrien, okay. Ab und an ne Wechselscheibe und gut.
Das leidige Beschlagsthema bleibt allerdings. Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, wie viele Scheiben ich über die Jahre verkratzt habe, dann ist die Einscheiben- Option raus.
Kontaktlinsen hatte ich noch keine,- das ist dann der nächste Streich, wenn die 50er Sehkraftverschleppung einsetzt :/


----------



## RISE (12. November 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass es aktuell ein anderes Thema gleicher Richtung gibt, dass auch so lebendig ist wie dieses hier.
> 
> ...



Danke Arno, das Thema hab ich auch gesehen, allerdings ging es da in erster Linie um den Preis. Der kann, je nach Wünschen und Notwendigkeiten sehr variabel sein. Hab das Thema hier eröffnet, weil ich die Brille in erster Linie zum Graveln brauche. Licht- und Schattenwechsel sind bisher immer ein wenig suboptimal. 

Nochmal eine Sonnenbrille verglasen zu lassen, evtl. dann mit selbsttönenden Gläsern, wäre auch eine Idee. Da würde ich sogar nochmal das gleiche Gestell nehmen wie bei der jetzigen Sonnenbrille.


----------



## arno¹ (12. November 2020)

da geht es halt auch nicht nur um den preis, obwohl das im titel steht.

man sollte das zusammenfassen, damit mehr leute was davon haben.

aber wo?


----------



## talybont (13. November 2020)

das Thema ist definitiv nicht Gravel-/CXspezifisch!


----------



## talybont (13. November 2020)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Das ganze Leid der anderen lässt sich hier ablesen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radbrille-mit-dioptrien.593423/
> 
> Mein Fazit nach 15 Jahren und auch schmaler Kopfform:
> Adidas Evileye mit Clip ist Mist, wenn's regnet oder dampfig ist, die Innenseite wo Scheibe auf Scheibe kriegst Du nie Sauber.


Ich habe zwar die große Halfrim, aber das stimmt leider.



komamati-san schrieb:


> Selbsttönende Scheiben mit Dioptrien ist Super, aber teuer. Wenn Du auf die 50 zugehst, lass es, in dem Alter verschlechtert sich das Augenlicht nochmal rapide.


Vorher schon. Bin 44 und die letzten 5 Jahre macht mir die zunehmende Altersweitsichtigkeit ziemlich zu schaffen! Werde im Frühjahr wohl mal Richtung Gleitsicht schielen.....


----------



## arno¹ (13. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> das Thema ist definitiv nicht Gravel-/CXspezifisch!


ich frag mal, wie wir das machen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. November 2020)

RISE schrieb:


> Habt ihr extra Brillen zum Radfahren?


Ja, nicht nur Radfahren, für Sport allgemein.


RISE schrieb:


> Gibt es Empfehlungen für schmale Gestelle?


Ich hab eine EvilEye Zolid Pro in S. Bei EvilEye gibt's etliche Gestelle in zwei Größen.
Mein Kopf ist auch sehr schmal (insgesamt ein kleiner Kopf). Bei einer anderen Fernbrille (nicht für Sport) hab ich ein Kindergestell, und niemand fällt es auf ... erst wenn sie die Brille in den Händen halten.


RISE schrieb:


> Die Auswahl bei meiner großen Optikerkette, die nach dem griechischen Gott des Lichts benannt ist, war diesbezüglich gleich Null.


Hau deine Optikerkette weiter! Da hilt nur, etliche Optiker aufzusuchen und sich schlau machen, was die haben und ob sie mit der Sportproblematik (und im speziellen beim Radfahren) überhaupt eine Ahnung haben. Das Thema "wo Sportbrille kaufen" hab ich auch in dem von arno1 genannten Thread behandelt.


----------



## homerjay (16. November 2020)

Ich habe in den vergangenen 30 Jahren verschiedenste Lösungen ausprobiert.

Aus meiner Sicht sind Zusatzclips o.ä. nicht empfehlenswert. Wenn es kalt/feucht ist, beschlagen 4 Scheiben und meistens wird die Brille dann so schwer, daß sie auf der Nase rutscht, sobald man schwitzt. Außerdem stößt man leicht mit den Wimpern an das Glas, was unglaublich nervig ist.

Ich nehme entweder Tageslinsen und eine "normale" Radbrille bzw. Goggle oder eine optisch verglaste Radbrille. Wobei letzteres deutlich unkomplizierter ist. Ich habe bereits meine 2te Oakley und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber Du hast eine große Auswahl an Gestellen, auch für schmale Köpfe. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, kann man jetzt auch Prizm Gläser in Sehstärke kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100mmfederweg (16. November 2020)

Ich bin mittlerweile mit einer Rudy Project Inka FlipUp für Alltag und Sport sehr zufrieden 😁


----------



## livopan (16. November 2020)

Habe mir hier eine Adidas-Brille mit LST-Gläsern in Sehstärke und noch extra Vario-Gläser zum wechseln dazu anfertigen lassen.
Beratung und Ausführung echt top und für den halben Preis, wie beim Optiker um die Ecke.https://www.brillenwelt-zscherben.d...ng-groesse-l/adidas-sportbrille-ad08-1-l.html


----------



## RISE (16. November 2020)

Das mit den kleinen Köpfen und adidas / Evil Eye scheint ja ganz gut zu harmonieren. Konnte schon rausfinden, dass die ein lokaler Optiker im Sortiment hat. Da werde ich mal schauen. Diese Clips gefallen mir nicht wirklich und ständiges Beschlagen nervt so schon genug. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die bisherigen Tipps!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. November 2020)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Ich habe mal -zum Pendeln- über einen Helm mit Visier nachgedacht (ggf. getönt zum wechseln oder so) aber irgendwie noch nichts gescheites gefunden.





			uvex finale visor - Google Search
		





RISE schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es schon bei der Auswahl des Gestells. Mit einem sehr schmalen Kopf war schon die Auswahl der normalen Brille nicht so einfach, denn die meisten Gestelle waren insgesamt oder am Mittelsteg zu breit. Die meisten Radsportbrillen scheiden daher wahrscheinlich schon mal aus. Optisch gäbe es evtl. ein, zwei, die mir gefallen könnten und mit denen ich vielleicht nicht aussehe wie ein riesiges Insekt. Die Auswahl bei meiner großen Optikerkette, die nach dem griechischen Gott des Lichts benannt ist, war diesbezüglich gleich Null. Die vermutlich beste Lösung könnten auch Kontaktlinsen sein, mit denen ich noch gar keine Erfahrung hab und auch nicht so scharf drauf bin. Die Option lasse ich mir jedoch offen.



https://www.uvex-sportstyle-rx.com/de/#c199752 die gesponserte Dame hat vermutlich auch keinen 60er Männerkopf


----------



## Chris_85 (17. November 2020)

An diesem Thema habe ich auch schon geknabbert.
Bisher hatte ich eine Adidas Evil Evo Pro mit Clip. Diese Combi hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert.
Aber mich hat da dabei immer etwas gestört, dass die Wimpern immer mal wieder über den Clip gestreift haben.
Nachdem ich meine Adidas verloren habe , hat mir mein Optiker diese hier empfohlen:





						PERFORMER Sportbrillen | BE A PERFORMER
					

BE A PERFORMER




					ttr.performer-brille.de
				




Die Brille habe ich mit Stärke und selbsttönenden Gläsern. (Orange/Dunkelbraun). 
Das funktioniert auch sehr gut. 
Im Nachhinein muss ich aber sagen, dass die Tönung gerade wenn auf offenen Flächen unterwegs ist, etwas dunkler sein dürfte. Aber im Wald oder bei Schattenwechseln funktioniert die Brille überraschend gut.
Bezahlt habe ich dafür etwa 430 Eur.

Kleiner Tipp: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Optiker in den Städten meist doch sehr utopische Preise verlangen. Als ich mir damals den Clipin für die Adidas geholt habe, habe ich bei Optikern inder Stadt nach Preisen gefragt und hätte zwischen 600 - 800 Eur nur für die Clipins zahlen müssen.
Bei einem Optiker etwas außerhalb, habe ich diese Gläser für 80 Eur bekommen.


----------



## ylfcm (17. November 2020)

Ich hatte es ja schonmal in dem anderen Thread geschrieben, aber hier nochmal meine Empfehlung, weil ich sehr zufrieden bin und der Preis stimmt:
Bei normalen Touren verwende ich meine normalen Alltagsbrillen, aber falls es mal ruppiger wird habe ich eine Sportbrille von Leader (C2), die ich normalerweise zum Volleyball verwende.






Schön ist sicherlich anders, aber Funktion geht vor und bei <200€ meckert man als Brillengeplagter da eh nicht. Gibt es in allen möglichen Größen von Kinderkopf bis Neandertaler. Gummiband hab ich noch nie gebraucht, denn die sitzt auch so bombenfest. Sichtfeld empfinde ich nicht als eingeschränkt, aber das ist immer subjektiv. Bin eher die Sorte Mensch, die nie Probleme mit Brillenrahmen hatte


----------



## stolennick (17. November 2020)

Kann @ylfcm nur Recht geben. 
Ansonsten ist der Spaß halt auch mit Kontaktlinsen zu machen, mit -6,5  bzw. -6,75 kann die Bewegung der Brille das Gleichgewicht stören.


----------



## Florian (17. November 2020)

Ich bin nach Jahren, in denen ich meine adidas EvilEye mit Clips bei trockenem Wetter geliebt und bei feuchtem Wetter gehasst habe bei einer festverglasten Brille von gloryfy in einem für alle Bedingungen (außer Nightride) geeigneten Farbe gelandet und sehr begeistert!


----------



## vollesRohr (18. November 2020)

Ich fahre auch MTB und RR mit Sehstärken und habe wegen des unterschiedlichen Anforderungsprofil 2 Brillen. Evil Eye Half und Alpina Twist Five. Beide Gestelle sind stark gecurvt, dass treibt leider den Preis der Gläser enorm in die Höhe, da das Gestell meist nicht im Haus vom Optiker verglast werden kann.
Preislich liegt man mit ein paar Extras ( selbsttönend, verspiegelt, Farbe, entspiegelt, Anti Fog) bei den Gläsern ganz schnell im hohen 3stelligen Bereich, 1k zu knacken ist auch kein Problem. Mit 2 Brillen summiert sich das Ganze weiter. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das sich die Werte des Auges über einen gewissen Zeitraum verändern und die Gläser somit nicht mehr optimal die Fehlsichtigkeit ausgleichen. Mann hat dann alle paar Jahre weitere Investitionen in neue Gläser.

Do komme ich in 4-6 Jahren ganz locker auf eine Summe wo man sich über eine Lasik Gedanken machen kann oder zu Kontaktlinsen greift. Vorteil währe dann, mann kann jede x beliebige Brille fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krautwurst (18. November 2020)

Bei der Adidas Zonyk gab es zwei oder drei verschiedene Clips. Die Höherwertigen nutze ich seit einem knappen Jahr und bin zufrieden. Vorteil der Brille ist für mich, dass das Glas in drei Positionen hoch- bzw. hinuntergeklappt werden kann. Unterschiedlichen Positionen auf dem Rad kann damit begegnet werden (Dropbar am Gravel vs Riser am Mtb). 

Ob Silhoutte (der Produzent von Adidas und EvilEye, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne) die Clips und unterschiedlichen Positionen des Glases noch so weiterbaut, müsstest du selbst recherchieren.


----------



## annos (18. November 2020)

Das Thema beschäftigt mich auch seit Jahren, jetzt habe ich aber eine recht taugliche Lösung gefunden!
Brillen mit Clip hatte ich auch schon einige, das funktioniert, je nach Wetterbedingungen leidlich gut. Vor allem fand ich aber den Sehkomfort unschön bis unangenehm, mit den zwei Gläsern hintereinander bin ich nie wirklich gut klargekommen.
In den letzten Jahren bin ich, je nach Licht, entweder mit Sonnenbrille oder normaler Brille gefahren, das gefiel mir wesentlich besser. Aber eben, speziell in der Dämmerung, oder wenn man aus dem Wald ins Helle kommt, nicht optimal.
Dann war ich hier in der Umgebung bei mehreren Optikern, das war alles eher enttäuschend bzw. unglaublich teuer.
Jetzt bin ich auf die schon mehrfach genannte Uvex- RXd- Reihe gestoßen, ein Freund (mit schmalem Gesicht) fährt die mit selbsttönenden Gläsern und ist zufrieden.
Ich selber habe mir, weil mir die RXd- Modelle nicht so völlig optisch zusagten, bei Mr. Spex eine Uvex Universalsportbrille (Uvex LG42) mit selbsttönenden Gläsern machen lassen, das war überraschend bezahlbar, und ging schnell.
Die Brille ist mittlerweile meine absolute Lieblingsbrille, die ich auch fast immer im Alltag trage!


----------



## MisterXT (19. November 2020)

Da es „meinen“ Optiker nicht mehr gibt und alles andere nix war, bzw. utopische Preise aufgerufen hat, bin ich bei RXSport.co.uk gelandet. 
Da kann man seine Sehstärke eingeben, das Angebot durchblättern und das System zeigt einem dann gleich an, ob es möglich ist, das gewünschte Modell direkt zu verglasen. 
Als Radbrille ist es eine Oakley geworden, einmal mit dem genialen Prizm Trail Glas und einem klaren. 
Und noch zwei andere. Ich kann die nur empfehlen.


----------

